# Perfect...almost.



## FatCat (Oct 7, 2012)

Just had one of the best dates of my life! Went to B&N, had some coffee and talked for a bit. We sat in the car and talked for four hours after that! Man, I'm pumped. One down side, a cop pulled up on us before I could make a move, blah. I'm excited, so I'd thought I'd share this for some reason haha. What was your best date experience, fellow scribes?


----------



## mjmonarch (Oct 8, 2012)

I wis I could add to this. My wife captured me in high school fifteen years ago and has since only let me out of the basment to work or play with the kids. I have long forgotten what dating is like.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Oct 13, 2012)

What was the best date of my life? Just thinking about that question is almost a writing prompt really. 

The best date-experience I had, was when I didn't even realize I was being dated. This was at a gaming convention, and things just seemed to happen, we ended up spending a lot of time at that con together. Looking back now, and having gotten to know this person much better over the next - too few months - things may not have been all that coincidental 

Later I remember going to a party together. At one point I turned around to find her smiling at me. A simple expression, yet it meant so much to me then.

That all was a long time ago, and there was no happy ever after. Does there have to be?


----------



## FatCat (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy ever afters are a state of mind in my opinion. If the experience was awesome, that's a happy ever after. Sounds like there was one in your story, Coyote. 

Mjmonarch......thats depressing as hell.  I kid, most people would be lucky to find the right one so quickly.


----------

